# ** سنكسار و ايه و اقوال اباء يوميا فى رساله على موبايلك مجانا **



## elamer1000 (25 فبراير 2011)

** سنكسار و ايه و اقوال اباء يوميا فى رساله على موبايلك مجانا **



دى خدمة مواقع كتير بتعملها

بس انا عندى خبرة شوية فيها بس هى متعبة لغايه ما تتظبط كويس

الشرح ده وممكن تتبعت الرسائل باسم المنتدى ولكل واحد فى اى مكان فى العالم



*نكسار و ايه و اقوال اباء يوميا فى رساله على موبايلك مجانا ​  
طريقه الاشتراك:-
لازم يكون عندك بريد على ال G mail على جوجل يعنى
التسجيل فى بريد جوجل G mail للتسجيل من هذه الوصله https://www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount 
بعد ذلك يتم تسجيل الدخول

ولعمل حساب
من جوجل






































ندخل على جوجل بالحساب اللى عملته

ولو بعتلك رسالة على بريدك اللى كتبته ادخل على ايميلك ونشط حسابك

وبعدين اتبع

ثم اختر تقويم او" calendar"












او الدخول عن طريق http://www.google.com/calendar
بعد ذلك نختار البلد ثم continue
ثم نكتب فى تقاويم اخرى او"other calendars"









ثم اضغط على اعداد الجوال ​ 



 ​ 









ثم على يمين اعداد الجوال التقاويم ​ 






​ واضغط حفظ


​ 



 ​ 


اضغط على السهم جنب اضافة واختار اضافة تقويم صديق 





م ننسخ ككل من التقويمات التاليه كل منهم على حده ثم نضغط انتر بعد كل منهم

1

​ mcqg5upolgleg9bhe5mk8r6hqc@group.calendar.google.com


2




ue9vtbl7b3vdsjnkge9ggru5go@group.calendar.google.com





















نضغط على كل تقويم منهم بعد اضافته ثم نختار تذكيرات ""notification

نضغط علي اضافه تذكير"add remind" أو ونختار 10 دقائق ونختار كما بالصوره









هام جدا








وظبطهم

​ 







​ 

​ 






​ 

هيصلك يوميا السنكسار وايه كل يوم على الموبايل

لما ربنا يدبر وننتظم فى الاضافة والتظبيط

وفيه طريقة بنحط سنكسار واية لمدة شهر وسنة بس بنظبطها​*

وانا تحت امركم فى اى معلومة او مساعدة

+++


----------



## selim kanaan (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اولا الرب يعوضك بكل خير عن هذا التعب  
انا بيوصلنى فقط فى الاعياد رسائل موبايل 
ايضا الكلام غير مرتب .
soli.king1@gmail.com 
هذا الايميل فيه التقويم

ارجو الافادة


----------

